# Ford 2000 - Power Steering Trouble Shooting



## captscot (Jun 18, 2013)

1967 Ford 2000 tractor, owned since new - Power steering doesn't work. I rebuilt the factory "Plessey - UK" pump, replaced (new) the entire steering column w/actuator valve, cleaned remote tank, changed filter and put clean fluid. Lines are not blocked, fluid circulates to tank, lines to column/valve will leak fluid if I loosen while running. There's nothing left to replace. Pump looked OK, the rebuild kit is a matter of just replacing O-rings. Any ideas?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Captscot,

Welcome to the Ford/NewHolland tractor forum.

Ford tractors have "*power assist*" power steering systems only. They work fine for normal steering operations, but if you put a front end loader (additional weight) up front, the power assist system is not strong enough to provide easy steering.

Have you installed a front end loader on your tractor, or put additional weight up front?? Tell us more about your problem.


----------



## captscot (Jun 18, 2013)

*Ford 2000 Power Steering*

Hi, Yes, your very perceptive. I bought the Ford 2000 new in 1967 that came with a Ford light-duty front end loader. I realize that's additional weight on the front, likely putting a strain and wear on the power steering, but the steering worked fine until about four years ago. With the new column and rebuilt pump it doesn't assist steering at all. Perhaps the '67 pump, though the internals look OK and I've changed the O-rings is none the less worn out? Ford changed the style of pump a few years later to the type with the reservoir attached. Thanks, Scott


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

You say that your tractor is a 1967 Ford 2000. Does it have a 3 cylinder engine? 

OK, before we condemn your pump, you may also have crossed your hydraulic lines to the cylinders. I wrote the following procedure to check if you have this problem: 

Regarding plumbing of your power steering system: 

Your power steering valve has two connection ports for the PS cylinders on each side. An UPPER/FORWARD and a LOWER/AFT connection.

Your cylinders should have two connections facing up. An INSIDE and an OUTSIDE connection. 

The UPPER/FORWARD connection on the PS valve connects to the INSIDE connection of respective cylinders.
The LOWER/AFT conn on the PS valve connects to the OUTSIDE connection of respective cylinders. 

Use a 7/16" Flare Nut Wrench on these connectors (to avoid rounding off the nuts).

The tubes have DOUBLE FLARE Connections. Sometimes they develop cracks/leaks, and have to be re-done. Buy a kit and do these yourself, as a shop charges too much. Double flare kits are about $40 

Hope this all makes sense to you. Let me know if you have problems.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

OK, Let's do a function check of your 2000's power steering system:

Disconnect both power steering cylinder rods from the steering tie rod. Support the cylinders with baling twine or wire.

Jack up and support the front end of the tractor to ease steering effort.

With the engine running, turn the steering wheel to the right. The right power steering cylinder rod should extend, and the left rod should retract.

Then turn the steering wheel to the left. The left cylinder rod should extend, and the right rod should retract. 
_____________________________________________

If everything is working ok, get a pressure gauge (2000 psi) and install it in the power steering pump output port. Check the pump's output pressure.


----------



## Eustacius (Jun 8, 2016)

*Hydraulic Mixup*

Took my Ford 2000 in for stuck clutch. Got it back and steerring was impossibly difficult, a real strain for my wife mowing. Called the shop, they acted clueless "Bring it in and we"ll check it out." Tried bleeding etc. Fluid level ok. Just on a hunch, found here, I reversed one of the lines to the steering cylinder one side after it pushed back trying to steer to the lock. Wouldn't you know, instantly fixed it. The mechanic had crossed the right side cylinder lines either mistakenly or looking for repeat business. Only cost was $5 in Hydro fluid. Next time, I do my own repairs. There is no skilled shop anymore.


----------

